# Pepsi - gutted.



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

HI Guys - really p**ed off at the mo...

Went on holiday last week and boarded my 6 leo's at a very reputable pet shop (which I won't name as there's no 'blame' attached).

However on going to collect the gang on Sat - found out that one had died on Thursday - turns out it was our lovely chunky 'normal' - Pepsi (who was actually my daughters...). 

Now she was the last one I'd have expected - she was 65 grams at last weigh in - temperament was lovely and she ate all sorts and regularly.

Anyway - I'm at a total loss now as to what the problem was, as it did look like possible impaction, but she's never been near any sort of sand. If it was impaction I can only think of possibly sphagnum moss from her moist hide. Gutted.....

RIP little 'un ...


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> HI Guys - really p**ed off at the mo...
> 
> Went on holiday last week and boarded my 6 leo's at a very reputable pet shop (which I won't name as there's no 'blame' attached).
> 
> ...


You should still question the so because you cant ever be sure what they may have done even if it wasnt knowingly done if that makes sense.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Reputable shop or not, I'd look into it.

RIP


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

Must admit, VERY shocked to read this.


----------

